# mantua



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Went on the ice for the first time this year and had a great day. I was able to take my father (which is just getting started in ice fishing) and my son. we ended up catching 6 rainbows, and I don't want to say how many we *missed*. we was only in about 7 feet of water. maybe would have done better maybe in deeper? , but good times anyways. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to hear that you had 3 generations on the ice.

Mantua can fish well for trout in shallower water.
If you want Perch, you may have to find something deeper.

I have fish there in 15' of water and with the help of my fish finder, fisher for Perch on the bottom and then reel up when Trout move through.

When you locate the Bluegill, you will find them at almost any depth.

That's what makes Mantua fun.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

My son and I will be trying Mantua on monday; I have not fished it before and would love some advice on where, and what time of day we may have the best luck. We aren't picky on what we fish for I'm just trying to show my son that there's more to life than the nintendo. :roll: And to create some memorys.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Mavis13 said:


> My son and I will be trying Mantua on monday; I have not fished it before and would love some advice on where, and what time of day we may have the best luck. We aren't picky on what we fish for I'm just trying to show my son that there's more to life than the nintendo. :roll: And to create some memorys.


Go out from the ramp and head north east about 300 yards or go clear across to the point on the south side about 300 yards to the SW. You will find fish over there as well as by the ramp. Move until you find 15' or more. 
Any very small jigs(Gill pills, Ratso's, Ratfinkies etc) tipped with spikes or waxies should catch you some fish. Keep your lures close to the bottom or weeds and reel up to suspended trout. If you don't catch fish within 30 minutes, move 100' and try again. The fish will be in isolated pockets that have sandy/muddy bottoms. Sometimes, this can be an area a few feet in diameter. Hope this helps and good luck with your son. 8)


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

We fished Mantua today from noon till dark. I had my Dad my Brother and my 7 year old boy with me. And we all got outfished by the 7 year old.  He pulled in a big purch right off it was in the 8” range I cant remember the last time I saw one that big out of anything in the north. Next he pulls in a bluegill, and then a few more perch and finaly a fat 18” rainbow. We had a realy good time even though it was bitter cold most of the day. The wind was a real killer there at the end. We did well perhaps the best icefishing trip yet. The tally between us was 3 keeper perch 5 rainbows 2 bluegill and count less dinky perch that we returned to feed something bigger. With the spoils we've decided we're having a fish fry on new years eve. :EAT: 
Thanks for the tip it realy worked out well.


----------



## Oaks (Nov 16, 2007)

Great report Mavis, If you start going a lot you will want a shelter to keep that cold wind off. Glad to here Manua is being productive.


----------



## uthntr (Feb 19, 2008)

Was up there today for a couple hours. 3 poles and no bites. we tried a few different spots.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I was there today as well for a couple of hours. Only caught one trout but missed several good strikes. Fished about half way out toward the point from the South road parking place.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

We were also on Mantua yesterday. We got on the ice about 10am and left about 3:30. We did really well on the rainbows. We had to move about 4 times before we found them. They were just under the ice maybe 6-8 feet is all. They were hitting the wax worms pretty well. I caught 6 bows kept the 3 biggest (16-18”) for dinner and my dad and brothers did about as well.
My seven year old son hooked something big and was playing in the snow and not paying attention. I saw he had one jumped to grab his pole as he was not looking and watched it go right in the hole while I was less than six feet away. -)O(- I had one of those bite my tongue moments as my son was in tears having lost his pole and he was waiting for the wrath of dad. :shock: I did tell him he needs to pay attention as that’s an expensive habit but for the crabby old dude I am I thought I did well.  It’s a funny story now but he’s going to have a rope tied on next time.
So if anyone catches a fish with a short pole with a green reel still attached let me know, I know a boy who’s looking for it. :lol: 
All in all we caught about 16 bows most 15” or better. The strange thing was we didn’t get anything else no pan fish at all.


----------

